# What to expect....



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm new here but just want some advice.....

Myself and my husband have been trying to concieve for almost three years now. I/we have put off going to the Doctor, as I am worried what they might find. However today I finally made an appointment and will be seeing my GP next week (the receptionist said my husband would not need to go initially) and I just wondered what I can expect at the appointment?
Obviously I know no tests will be done as it is just an inital appointment but I wondered what I could expect her to do and what, if anything, I might be likely to be referred for etc?

Also I am pretty overweight and am currently trying to lose weight to help with trying to conceive but I just wondered people's experiences of this? Is the Doctor likely to be funny with me because of this, and will they be less likely to refer me for any tests because of this? 
I know I wouldn't be eligible for IVF (if it came to that) at the moment, but I wondered if they will still go ahead and do some basic tests?

Thanks in advance for people's help.xxx


----------



## kiteflyer (May 13, 2011)

Hi ButterflyWishes 

When we first went to see my GP he sent me for 21 day blood tests, then when they were ok my DP had to give a sample. That was also ok and then he referred me. I think some GP's will do day 2 to 5 blood tests too. I was really worried about going too, I hate going the doctors anyway, but I was worrying unnecessarily.

Good luck


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Kiteflyer  

Hopefully it won't be as terrible as I am imagining either then! x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Butterflywishes
No doubt the dr will be only too quick to mention that being overweight affects your chances of conceiving, but as Kiteflyer has mentioned the first thing the dr will check will be that you are ovulating, your partner will then be sent for a Sperm Analysis test - this'll give an indication of your partners sperm count, how they look, how they swim - it all makes a difference as to the type of treatment you may be referred for.

When you do get to your initial consultation with your fertility clinic, they'll more than likely repeat these tests alongside a raft of more tests for Cdiff, syphallis, HIV, etc...

I suppose if you're prepared, you don't get any nasty shocks.... at the initial consultation at your clinic you will also have a date with 'dildocam' this just checks your womb and cervix etc.

Anything you need, just shout hun
Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## Lisafoxey33 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi butterfly I went to the gp nov 2011 was then told for my hubby to see his gp for a sperm test he had to have two. Results came back march 2012. I had a blood test all ok this is general check etc.Reffered finally to hospital taken 10 weeks seeing then mid may. So yes it takes months so best get the ball rolling.. X


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

My Doctor was actually really lovely about the whole thing and I don't know what I was worrying about.

I have now had my first blood test and my husband has seen the doctor also now and is just waiting for an appointment to give his sample. 
I have a pelvic exam and some swabs being done next week and then another blood test on 30th May!

If all these tests come back OK then we will be referred to the fertility clinic!

Thanks for your support guys  x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats great that you've got the ball rolling butterflywishes,
wishing you all the best for your appointment - getting to treatment could take some time depending on the results - in the meantime you and your partner need to get yourselves ready for baby carrying, cut out alcohol, cigarettes, get a good diet under your belt, shed that extra pound or two, get some regular gentle exercise, and start taking your multivitamins,  By the time you get through the clinic doors, you'll be good to go, rather than being told to come back in 6 months to meet their bmi rules / smoking rules etc.

Wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi Sheilaweb,

I already know that I will have a lot of weight to lose should it come to the point of needing IVF and I have started on this by starting to exercise more, have brought a cross trainer and a push bike which I am using now. Apart from my weight I don't smoke or drink, have a fairly healthy diet etc, so my question is, if these initial tests come back OK and we have to go to the clinic will they do the other initial tests there even though I am overweight, (ie checking my tubes etc) or will I not be allowed any investigations until I lose weight?

Thanks for your support. It means A LOT to me.xxx


----------



## daft kate (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi Butterflywishes!

I could have written your posts! They sound just like me! We've been TTC for 2 years - have so far had male factors identified, my husband has testicular microlithiasis and a low count. I was very apprehensive about going to the GP about it all because I too am overweight. However, everyone so far has been fine about it - to the point, but fine. We've recently been referred on to the hospital for more tests and again the consultant was fine about my weight - she checked I was aware that we wouldn't be entitled to IVF on the NHS until my BMI was 30 and wouldn't even be allowed to join the waiting list until it is at the magic number (which I still feel is mean - if my BMI is above 30 when it's our turn then fair enough but to not even be allowed to sit on the waiting list.....?? Hmmmmm... I know she doesn't make the rules but seems a tad unfair) but other than that just told me to lose the weight. Her expectations of what I could lose in 3 months were a bit off the mark but I've got in my own mind that I'll be at the correct weight for Christmas. I'm still being sent for all the other tests - vaginal ultrasound, HSG, day 2-5 and 21 bloods - despite my weight so you'll be fine too I'm sure. Just keep up the healthy eating but don't do anything mad - not only do you need to be at a sensible weight, you need to be really healthy too. I've got another 4 stone to lose (lost 2 since Feb) so we're in the same boat.

Hope that helps - chin up, keep munching on the rabbit food  

Kate x


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Hi Kate,

Thanks for your reply 

Its good to know that other people are facing the same issues and makes it all a little easier.

I didn't realise that they won't even put you on the waiting list, and agree, that if you are trying to lose the weight you should at least be put on the list, and then if you are not at the right weight when its your turn fair enough.

I have aboout 7 stone to lose so we probably won't be ready for about two years if it comes to that. We are still in the very early stages, having only just recently contacted our GP for help, so I'm trying not to think the worst just yet! xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Kate - thats for the advice for Butterfly wishes, I knew what my clinics rule was on BMI, so bought myself a wii fit, and walked to work a couple of times a week ....and I was well below the limit for bmi by the time I got to our appointment.
Nothing can ever be as big an incentive to lose weight as potentially holding your baby in your arms. 
Wishing you lovely ladies all the very very best
Sheila


----------



## ButterflyWishes (May 4, 2012)

Well I went swimming for the first time in ages yesterday and it wasn't anywhere near as bad as I imagined it would be! I am so self conscious of my body that I always worry about putting myself in situations where I have to 'display' it. It might seem silly to some people that I worry about it but for me it was a really big step and I am proud of myself for doing it.

Myself and my husband are going to start going once a week now, and like you Sheila, we have a Wii Fit so going to start using that more regularly again, as well as the cross trainer I brought with my Birthday money. We have recently brought push bikes as well and have been using them pretty regularly so hopefully it will all help.
I do feel a lot better in myself for having done some exercise and like you say ... no better incentive to lose that weight than to be holding a baby in our arms!

Got my pelvic exam tomorrow and my last lot of bloods next week! Just waiting on my husbands sample appointment and then that will be all of our initial tests done.x


----------

